# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Reha-Sport?

## Paul_aus_Berlin

Ich habe schon wieder ein "Luxusproblem". Ich frage trotzdem mal:
Ich habe mein PCa als Primärtherapie mit IGRT bestrahlen lassen (fast 80 Gy), und danach ein 3-wöchige (ambulante) Anschluss-Heilbehandlung (AHB) gemacht.
Die hat mir gut getan, die zwei Monate Strahlentherapie (44 Termine) haben doch viel Kraft gekostet!
In der AHB habe ich wenig Prostata-Themen gemacht. Ich war ein paar Mal zum Kontinenztraining, hatte aber kein bisschen Inkontinenz, und daher nicht wirklich Bedarf dafür. 
Ansonsten Entspannung, Stressbewältigung und viel Sport gemacht. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich eher in anderen Bereichen Probleme habe:  Rücken, Schultern, Nacken.
Dafür habe ich Krafttraining-Übungen bekommen.
Die AHB war vor ein paar Tagen zu Ende, und der Reha-Arzt frage mich, ob ich nach der AHB weiter Reha-Sport machen möchte - fand ich eine prima Idee. 
Jetzt habe ich eine Verordnung dafür, für 6 Monate, zwei Mal pro Woche (Kostenträger: Rentenversicherung).

Die große Frage ist: was mache ich jetzt damit?
Ich bin glaube ich ein ziemlich untypischer Reha-Sportler:
Ich muss nicht motiviert werden, mich überhaupt zu bewegen, sondern ich hatte vor einem Jahr (nach der Krebsdiagnose) angefangen viel Sport zu machen. Das hatte ich auch während der Strahlentherapie durchgehalten (ca. 3 x pro Woche 7 km Joggen, + gelegentlich Fitness-Training/Gymnastik im örtlichen Verein)Ich habe auch keine Defizite wie Operationsfolgen, Inkontinenz usw., sondern fühle mich ziemlich Fit.Am liebsten würde ich weiter unter guter individueller Anleitung Krafttraining für meinen Rücken machen 
Das Problem: Reha-Sport findet zwar auch in Fitness-Studios statt, aber Gerätetraining ist ausdrücklich nicht vorgesehen.



> Nach der neuen Regelung ist Gerätetraining kein Bestandteil des  Rehabilitationssports und kann bzw. darf somit nicht im Rahmen dessen  mit Krankenkassen oder der Deutschen Rentenversicherung abgerechnet  werden.


 (aus: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rehabilitationssport)

Ich befürchte, dass ich da auf einem Gymnastikball leichte Bewegungen machen soll, und mich zu Tode langweilen würde.
*
Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit Reha-Sport?
Gibt es irgendwo (z.B. im Süden von Berlin) Gruppen, die für mich geeignet wären?*

Paul

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=902&page=report

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Paul,

du bist doch nicht behindert, so wie das das unter dem Link von wikipedia beschrieben wird.

Ich gehe 3 x wöchentlich hauptsächlich zum Gerätetraining. Es gibt bestimmt in Berlin ähnlich preisgünstige Angebote von Fitnesscentern wie hier zuhauf im Rhein-Neckar-Umkreis. Ich trainiere bei Venice-Beach, das zu Pfitzenmeier gehört. Mir ist das in Anbetracht meines aktuellen PSA-Wertes von 10 ng/ml sehr wichtig mit Gerätetraining, weil ein Rezidiv nach IGRT sich in den überwiegenden Fällen in den Knochen bemerkbar macht. Und so lange ich da keine Schmerzen verspüre, verharre ich noch untätig für weitere Therapien.

Das solltest Du Dir aus eigener Tasche bezahlbar gönnen.

Also auf zum Gerätetraining und vergiß den Medizinball, denn auch hier: https://www.fit-star.de/fitnessstudi...iAAEgK_vPD_BwE geht die Post ab oder brummt der Bär.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Was kostet der Spaß bei Venice-Beach pro Monat, Unverwüstlicher Harald?

Gruss
dillinger

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

13.14  für jeweils 2 Wochen. Wird 14-tägig abgebucht. Ist ohne Getränke, die in vielen Variationen abgezapft werden können und dann 2  wöchentlich extra kosten. 

Hier: https://www.venicebeach-fitness.de/c...emium-fitness/  - mehr Info. Ich habe möglicherweise einen Extra-Tarif, weil ich ja mal in einem vom Klinikum unterstützten Studiengang 2 Jahre lang kostenlos Teilnehmer oder ein Proband war.

Die Studie wurde damals von Professor Hennerici initiiert und lief unter der Überschrift oder um einen Beweis dafür zu erbringen, dass sportliche Betätigung im Alter die Gedächtnisleistung  verbessern oder eben steigern könnte. Es war damals erforderlich an mehreren  Ausscheidesitzungen teilzunehmen. Das Allgemeinwissen wurde von etlichen Experten überprüft und man musste mehrfach in der MRT-Röhre liegend mit den Fingern Übungen absolvieren, die einem per Kopfhörer zugeflüstert wurden. Nur wenige der vielen Interessenten für diesen Studiengang haben das ganze Procedere durchgestanden und die Erwartungen erfüllt. Es waren letztlich nur noch 30 Probanden, die in 2 Gruppen bei Pfitzenmeier in Mannheim-Neuostheim in der Nähe des Flughafens täglich genau terminiert 2 Stunden trainierten. Wir hatten dennoch viel Spaß trotz der manchmal doch anstrengenden Übungen.

Bei Deinem PSA von 0.5 ng/ml lohnt sich sicher auch schon, bald mit dem Training zu starten.

Viel Erfolg dabei. Ich trainiere übrigens im ehemaligen Hertie Gebäude in der Innenstadt von Mannheim.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Paul_aus_Berlin

> du bist doch nicht behindert, so wie das das unter dem Link von wikipedia beschrieben wird.


Naja, das ist eine Frage der Definition.
Ich habe zumindest einen Schwerbehinderten-Ausweis. Den habe ich alleine aufgrund der PCa-Diagnose.

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Ersten Rat (http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf):



> Wer   Krebs   hat,   kann   die  Anerkennungeiner   Behinderung   beantragen.   Bei   Prostata-krebs wird ein Grad der Behinderung von min-destens   50%   für   zumindest   fünf   Jahre   aner-kannt.


Ja, aber ich empfinde mich auch nicht als behindert in dem Sinne, dass ich keinen normalen Sport machen könnte.

- Fit-Star in Berlin scheint echt preisgünstig zu sein, ist aber von mir ziemlich weit weg.

- Bei Dir in Mannheim bei Venicebeach wir übrigens auch Reha-Sport angeboten:

https://www.venicebeach-fitness.de/t...rehasport.html

Dort ist aber nur von einer Verordnung durch die Krankenkasse die Rede, nicht durch die Rentenkasse. Ich hatte auch in einem Fitness-Studio in Berlin gefragt, an dem sehr groß "REHA-SPORT" stand, und auch dort sagte man mir, bei ihnen ginge es nur mit einer Verordnung durch die Krankenkasse, weil sie nur dafür den entsprechenden Vertrag haben.

Gibt es denn hier noch jemanden der mal (Rentenkassen-) Reha-Sport gemacht hat, und weiß was da wirklich passiert?

Paul

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zum Thema Rehasport bekommst Du hier: https://www.pfitzenmeier.de/rehavita...SAAEgJ_9_D_BwE  Infos

und auch unter folgenden Links: 

http://www.forum-bewegung.de/

https://www.deen.de/gesundheit/rehasport/

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ergänzung*

https://www.deutsche-rentenversicherung.de/BraunschweigHannover/de/Inhalt/2_Rente_Reha/02_Reha/03_Praevention_Nachsorge_Selbsthilfe/02_Nach%20der%20Rehabilitation/Nachsorgeangebote/Liste_Krebs_Rehasport.html

https://www.ihre-vorsorge.de/gesundh...tionsport.html

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke, Harald, für die Info!

Gruss
dillinger

----------


## Paul_aus_Berlin

> Danke, Harald, für die Info!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Ich werde dann mal bei ein paar Anbietern vorbeischauen, und berichten was dabei rausgekommen ist.

Paul

----------


## Paul_aus_Berlin

Ich hatte noch nicht berichtet - das will ich jetzt mal nachholen:  
Ich hatte ein Fitness-Studio gefunden, in dem ich Reha-Sport hätte machen können. Dort war ich zum angucken und vorbesprechen.  

Wegen Schulterschmerzen war ich zur selben Zeit für ein paar Termine zu einem Physiotherapeuten. Das hat mir sehr viel gebracht, ich mache jetzt zuhause bestimmte Übungen mit gutem Erfolg.
Der Physiotherapeut meint es gäbe so wenig Geld für Rehasport, dass es schwierig ist da etwas wirklich Gutes zu machen, die Gruppen müssten unbedingt voll sein damit es sich irgendwie noch lohnt.

Ich  hätte beim Fitness-Studio zu einem bestimmten Termin - für mich ungünstig - kommen  müssen. Es hätte auch keine individuellen Übungen gegeben, sondern ein  bestimmtes Programm. Letztlich habe ich das nicht gemacht und die Reha-Sport-Verordnung verfallen lassen.  
Ich mache viel anderen Sport (ca. 6 Stunden pro Woche) und kann mich selber ganz gut motivieren. Für Leute die das nicht alleine hinbekommen, und überhaupt (wieder) an Sport herangeführt werden müssen, mag Reha-Sport eine Gute Sache sein.  

Paul

----------


## thomas777

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Gerade gezieltes Muskelaufbautraining ist sehr wichtig für viele Werte. Preislich wirst du sicher was finden. Es findet sich immer irgendwo was Preiswertes, und man kann auch seine Versicherung mal anrufen die steuern gerne mal was dazu beim Rehatraining oder Fitnesskurse. Aber wie gesagt ist es unglaublich wichtig für den Bewegungsapparat und gerade für dich.

----------


## Markus K

Hallo Paul,

Also das Reha-Training an sich wird ja meistens in Gruppen durchgeführt und das Level des Trainings wird oft am "Schwächsten" orientiert. Du scheinst aber relativ fit zu sein, weshalb du wahrscheinlich schnell an dein Limit gelangen wirst. Warum solltest du darüber hinaus nicht weiter trainieren? Wenn du deinem Körper Anreize gibst, um stärker und gesünder zu werden, warum sollte das schlecht sein?

Generell würde ich dir aber empfehlen nicht beim Fitnessstudio sparen. Meiner Meinung nach sind kompetente Trainer wichtig. Bei einem Fitness-Discounter wirst du aber keinen guten Trainer finden. 

LG Markus

----------

